# Epos



## finky

So, one of the many things I have to consider for the shop is a till. It will need to be quick, small and have decent software to strip out VAT/non-VAT items and generally be flexible with data output. With a cash drawer and printer it looks like a system is about £1500, which feels like a lot of money...does anybody have opinions/experience on this matter please? All help appreciated!

Thanks,

F


----------



## MikeHag

Is there any compelling reason why you would need an epos system rather than a standard electric till? From my research, a new epos system is £2000+, and that is just for the till (so your quote sounds good on the face of it)... if you want proper analytical capabilities via your computer (rather than basic reports printed on a till roll) it's another £1000+ on top of that, unless you're able to set up an ODBC connection to the database, if your supplier will give you the passwords and table structures. Then you have maintenance/callout charges etc. I would love a really nice epos system with multiple printer stations and full reporting, but in the end I think it's difficult for a small business to justify the costs of implementing and maintaining a reliable and well setup system. I was responsible for managing the config of one last year and found that ours was quite flakey... several things can go wrong and you end up running your till using pieces of paper and a box of notes and coins.

If you have the money I think it's a nice to have, but the main features you need to run a coffeeshop/cafe are available with a standard electric till for around £300.


----------



## bdt

MikeHag said:


> If you have the money I think it's a nice to have, but the main features you need to run a coffeeshop/cafe are available with a standard electric till for around £300.


Think this hits the nail on the head. EPOS is something I've looked into a bit too but for a single site cafe/coffee shop (unless it's a very busy one) I doubt it would give a great return on investment. Also, one of the main benefits of an EPOS system is that, for retail businesses, it easily integrates into an ecommerce website updating stock levels, etc when you make a sale in the shop. These features are of no use to a coffee shop but you're paying for them all the same when you buy a system like this.

I forget the exact model but I found a decent Sharp till for about £350 which had more than sufficient capability for our needs


----------



## lookseehear

Isn't it possible to use an iPad as an epos now? Could that be a cheap-ish alternative?


----------



## bdt

I think some of the systems I looked at can integrate with an iPad. I'm guessing for say a waiter or waitress going to the customer's table to take an order? Presumably this would be in addition to the main till/cash drawer, etc so definitely not any cheaper.

Am sure one of the cheaper tills I looked at could transfer end of day sales data, etc to a PC or laptop via a USB port or similar. I suppose if you have knowledge of databases you could then interrogate this data and produce reports, graphs, etc


----------



## finky

Many thanks for the replies......I must admit that managing the data for VAT/tax returns is key.......if somebody can recommend a decent electric till that produces good reports for the tax man I would be very grateful.....as a new business £1500 is a lot of money.Also, can an electric till incorporate a credit card reader?


----------



## MikeHag

The credit card reader is a separate system that you obtain from companies such as Streamline, PaymentSense, your bank, or a broker. You will also need a Merchant Account, which is separate from your bank account. No link to the till is needed. You just ring the amount due into the till, and when you receive payment (whether by cash or by credit card) you press the Payment key (or whichever key your model would have).


----------



## finky

Thanks Mike, I was just looking for a neat solution to keying in the total for CC payment ....ie through the till. As it stands, I anticipate keying the total twice, once into till and once into card reader.


----------



## MikeHag

Keying twice is what most folks do. An integrated solution mean more expense, but if you place value on that extra efficiency in the process (and think you're going to need the additional few seconds it will provide your staff) then perhaps it's worth the additional cost. What it will probably involve is just some additional programming/config when the system is installed, to set up the interface between the software and the third party card reader.


----------



## JohnnieWalker

Hi Finky,

I have a commercial coffee machine package that includes a web based pos system that runs on an iPad ( and virtually any device )

I'm currently offering a free iPad + 1 month subscription to the POS system with a commercial machine here: http://coffeedelivered.co.uk/products-page/commercial-machines/visacrem-ottima-2-group-commercial-espresso-machine/

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?s4zrif

Coffee & Accessories available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.ukhttp://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## finky

Johnnie,

We are sorted for the machine , but thank you, sounds like a generous offer.


----------



## CoffeeChris

Kaffeine in London use a iPad solution...seems quite cost effective

http://www.thebouncepad.com/2012/01/bouncepads-hard-at-work-for-kaffeine-in-london/


----------



## finky

Thanks, that does look interesting. I have also found a company called epos now which offers an all-in package for £1199.


----------



## CoffeeChris

That sounds good finky. What kind of system is that then?


----------



## scotteposgroup

Hello

we can do a full epos system for about £1800.00 + vat fully installed at your premises and full training on site as well this comes with back office software as well. If you want eat in and take out vat we do this as well thanks email: [email protected]


----------



## scotteposgroup

forgot to say eposnow just send it you in a box and you sort it out your self we do the whole package


----------



## MikeHag

As scotteposgroup indicates, make sure you know what you're getting and what you're not. Nothing comes free once you have the equipment... the software still needs to be configured and that is not a job to be underestimated.


----------



## finky

It is true, epos now send you the package and itnis claimed to be 'plug and play'. Support is over the phone or online and is free the first month,then £30 per month. I am quite torn. They are a helpful co and clearly have many customers.the purchase price includes cashndrawer,printer and software and the till will come pre-programmed with my specified menu. The purchase price is very attractive and I can hold back on the support until I need it. Happy to hear more opinions on this one!


----------



## scotteposgroup

we are a company that has been going for 40years i have been with the company for 20 myself drop me a mail and i can give you a quote [email protected]


----------



## i-Pos

Hi Guys, I wouldn't rule out iPad EPOS for small business at all, we have developed an iPad EPOS system (soon to be launching) out of a need for something less expensive for small businesses.

In comparison to a traditional windows based EPOS terminal that will cost you in the region of 2-3k per terminal plus peripherals, look into an iPad (£329) cash drawer (£59) and printer (£250) for a one till full setup you are looking at £638 including VAT! Our packages start at £36 per month and will soon be including a bluetooth chip and pin device that you can buy outright for just £150 and only pay 20p per transaction on, no monthly handset rental! Best of all we are UK based. Find us at www.i-pos.co.uk and email us at [email protected] to recieve notice of our launch date, sign up to the mailing list on the website.


----------



## Glenn

I-Pos - You might find the following of interest http://coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/forum_advertising.doc . As a growing company the extra exposure may pay dividends.


----------

